# AmStaff too skinny?



## starnaito (Mar 8, 2014)

Lately, now that warmer weather is here and we're outside more, people have been telling me my Amer. Staffordshire Terrier is too skinny. I'm not really sure what an ideal weight looks like for her breed. This is the first dog I've owned on my own, and my family's dogs were always overweight, so I've worked very hard to keep my dog on a consistent feeding and exercise schedule.

Peppy is a rescue I've had for a year and a half. She's spayed, a purebred AmStaff, just turned 3 yrs., and typically weighs in around 50 lbs. We walk about 45 min. to an hour each day in addition to play and training times.

Here are some photos of her. You can see her ribs but not drastically, and if she's positioned a certain way, you might she her spine. Is she too skinny or is this ideal for a young/active female?


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I think she looks good

Sent from Petguide.com Free Apphh


----------



## magx2love1114 (Jan 4, 2014)

Maybe a cpl pounds to get the comments to stop. But why care she looks great.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

I agree she looks great. People are stupid anyway lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

She looks great to me


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

No way! She is a great weight! Over weight dogs have become the norm unfortunately


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

She looks really good! Great job on keeping her healthy and fit!

Maybe show them this? https://www.facebook.com/notes/pookie-dextroverse/skinny-dogs/644882555571716


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yep, she looks good how she is!


----------



## Carla Restivo (Feb 17, 2014)

She looks a little "poor" to me. You could put 2-3 pounds on her and she would not look overweight.

How tall is she at 50 pounds?


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Why would you put fat on a healthy dog? Thats ridiculous. Maybe learn what a healthy, fit dog looks like instead of telling someone to make their dog unhealthy because you dont know what you're looking at


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Carla Restivo said:


> She looks a little "poor" to me. You could put 2-3 pounds on her and she would not look overweight.
> 
> How tall is she at 50 pounds?


What's "poor" about her?

Sent from Petguide.com Free Apphh


----------



## carbel25 (Feb 7, 2014)

I think she is beautiful! Also being a newbie to Pitts I might have thought at one time she needed to gain weight. However, most people are very uneducated about the breed to know what this type of dog should look like. 

We have a beagle who is 25lbs overweight, we get comments all the time about her being the biggest beagle they have ever seen. Or "is she pregnant" (thyroid issues) Just let em talk. Your fur baby looks amazing, and happy. Keep up the good work.


----------



## starnaito (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks for the encouraging comments, everyone! I'd like to keep learning more about her breed and keeping her healthy, which is why I'm here. I thought about getting her into some kind of activity like agility or flyball, so she can do something more fun than our walks. Managing her high energy level is always a bit of a challenge because I'm so used to having couch potato dogs! But I'd never regret adopting her for that reason; she's so much fun and has so much personality.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

especially in the winter! UGH treadmill saves us from complete craziness. Cute pup, totally don't think she is too skinny  nice job and good luck with Flyball, my boy would LOVE it but I havent gotten around to finding a place near me yet.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

She looks great. 

My boy is built like that too. By 3yo you should be used to telling people that that's just how she is built? Lol. Tell them she's the sports version, not the family size. 

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Her weight looks good to me. I don't see any hip bone showing.


----------

